# 2008 HARC Round #5 at The River Race Track - Saturday 6/21



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, it's finally here guys! We've been waiting on this race since BEFORE the last round! I've blabbed on before about how much fun the River Track is, so I won't go through it again.........but if you're not going, you don't know what you're missing!

I happened to be at my Wife's Grandfather's house right outside of Brazoria yesterday for Father's Day, and I decided to run by the track and check it out. I snapped a couple of photos so you guys can see the new layout. Ken & his crew COMPLETELY rebuilt concrete berm/bowl and the big air jump! Looks like the mowed down the mogul section so there's a second straightaway in the middle of the track. Also made lots of routing changes, so some of the sections you'll be going through in the opposite direction......should make for some good racing fellas!

So, who's coming? Tell us about the equipment you're racing with? I'll start:

RC8 FT Chassis
Novarossi P5XS .21 motor
Spektrum DX3R radio
Hitec HS-985MG servos
Panther K2 Medium tires (lets hope they work!)

Here's the track:


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Video Paradise*

Man that place is video paradise. So many good places to shoot from. I wish I could make it down there next weekend but I'm afraid funding is not going to be there this time. Is that a daytime or night race? Its getting hot enough that I'm going to have to do only nighttime stuff until the fall. But as I recall there is a race there in the fall so I'll get to film it then.

Griz


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yes, there are several more races there this year Griz. I'm no pro, and I don't have pro equipment, but I'll be bringing my DV camera to try and get a little video.

And yes, it's a daytime race....gonna be a hot one!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

you getting that Nikon camera figured out CV?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Honestly I haven't had time to practice with it. I want you to give me a few pointers at the river.

All I've really been doing is auto-mode because most of my pictures have been outside in the sun with plenty of light......that's easy to take good pictures

I still have trouble with dim lighting focus. I can play with the shutter speed and get it better, but then the brightness/colors are off.


----------



## PJS (Jul 20, 2007)

*racing*

I never raced here before, do they power available or do I need a generator?

Looking to bring out buggy Xray 808 , Xray truggy and Revo . Was there any monster trucks racing the last HARC at the river?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

the monster trucks ran with the truggies last time, but if there's enough, then you can make a class....minimum of 4 entries to make a class

They have power, just bring an extension cord

If you've never raced here, DO NOT MISS IT!!!!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I can get you dialed in CV. A speed flash solves alot of those low light conditions. The on-board flash is ok, But you are limited on the light output. I will go over some of this stuff with you. I been a reading fool!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Great man! I would really appreciate it. Can you suggest a model or brand of that speedlight that I could shop around for?

Also, you are coming to the river, right!?!?!?!?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

yeah, I am going to hang out for a while.

On the flash, you want either the Nikon SB-600 or the SB-800. The SB-600 is around $199 and the SB-800 is almost $400.


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow that track looks like alot of fun...I still have only put like 4 tanks on that 808 but my servo went out...anyone have the plasctic gear for a 9351? or a spare servo i could possibly use?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just a reminder to everyone to bring plenty of water, snacks, & sunscreen.......gonna be a hot one! Heat index will be pushing it over 100 degrees. Sometimes the river helps to take the edge off of the heat, and sometimes it makes it worse.....you never know.


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

Please bring a swim siut and fishing pole, the water is in great condition. Janice has cought a few keeper red fish this week. I'm sory i have not posted or raced the last two races but I broke both wrist April 14th, I will not be racing but I will be there.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Alright ladies, it's game time! See you bright & early tomorrow morning!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Ken and he said that they had a very small shower, and they swept it off the track and it's good to go! I also looked at the radar and all of the showers are moving West, so they're not really even around that area. So, that's good news! 

If there are any changes, I will post up here.......


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The radar looks clear on weather.com and the chance of rain went down......see you guys out there!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Good times yesterday fellas! A HUGE thanks to Ken, Doug, & Dave for running a smooth race, having a GREAT track, and getting us out of there at a reasonable time. And, the chili dogs weren't bad either! Hope everyone had a great time, and I'll get some pictures, points, and maybe even a video posted up for you guys sometime next week.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's a link to the photos that I took. I'm still practicing with my camera, so some are better than others.
http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z163/HoustonAreaRC/2008%20HARC%20Rount%205%20at%20The%20River%20Track/


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Pics look great. Good job.
Mike


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Pictures look great. The new camera seems to be working out well.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Pics look good CV. Sorry we couldn't stay, but none of the sissies who said they were going to run 1/10 showed anyway, LOL.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Chris, that's why you need to get you an 1/8 scale!

I still have a bag full of next to new tires for your B4 that I need to get to you.....shoot me an email if you want to get together for lunch this week some time.

I wasn't satisfied with the pictures. The focus wasn't like I wanted it to be. I am finding that if I lock the focus to an area, and move slightly with the camera and follow the moving object, that it often comes out clear......but it's not consistent just yet....still need practice. Also, I'm going to try taking the pictures at a TIFF or RAW setting next time so I can get more resolution......the JPEG just compresses it too much when you want to crop it. Anyways, just still practicing.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks CV. Tied up pretty close to the office the rest of the week. May try to head somewhere Sat just to run a little, I'll give you a holler if I do.


----------

